# Dessert juice suggestions



## clydern (8/6/18)

Hey guys . 
I have been really into fruity juices for a while now but I decided to change things up. I am looking for suggestions for good dessert juices that doesn't have that weird soapy taste at the end ( idk if you guys know what I am referring to ) . I really like the idea of donuts and cereals but not against any other suggestions.


Thanks in advance 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (8/6/18)

@clydern Check out www.DripSociety.co.za and sort the list according to desserts or cereals.

For donuts I'd recommend:
Loaded Glazed Donut
Barista Brew Co Maple Bar Donut (Best) 

Haven't tried many cereal flavors. You can check out the site and WhatsApp @Cruzz_33 or @KyleSociety if you need info on specific flavors. Their WhatsApp number is on the site (at the bottom) 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

clydern said:


> Hey guys .
> I have been really into fruity juices for a while now but I decided to change things up. I am looking for suggestions for good dessert juices that doesn't have that weird soapy taste at the end ( idk if you guys know what I am referring to ) . I really like the idea of donuts and cereals but not against any other suggestions.
> 
> 
> ...


Cereal: Frostees! I DIY so have never tasted the original but if it's half as good as the DIY recipe you won't be disappointed. Milky Way by Foggs Famous Sauce will always be a favourite of mine.
Dessert: This is the only juice I ever recommend, and there's a million different flavours out there that I have never Vaped, but Debbie Does Donuts by Mr. Hardwicks is fantastic. It's also the liquid that got my completely off smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern (9/6/18)

Thanks man. I should give them a try. Do you think any vendors in CPT has the donut ejuice ?


Steyn777 said:


> Cereal: Frostees! I DIY so have never tasted the original but if it's half as good as the DIY recipe you won't be disappointed. Milky Way by Foggs Famous Sauce will always be a favourite of mine.
> Dessert: This is the only juice I ever recommend, and there's a million different flavours out there that I have never Vaped, but Debbie Does Donuts by Mr. Hardwicks is fantastic. It's also the liquid that got my completely off smoking.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

clydern said:


> Thanks man. I should give them a try. Do you think any vendors in CPT has the donut ejuice ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Every shop should have it. I would suggest Juicy Joes @ShaneW but just had a look and seems that this is the only juice in existence that they don't carry (Yes, they have everything!)


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Cereal: Frostees! I DIY so have never tasted the original but if it's half as good as the DIY recipe you won't be disappointed. Milky Way by Foggs Famous Sauce will always be a favourite of mine.
> Dessert: This is the only juice I ever recommend, and there's a million different flavours out there that I have never Vaped, but Debbie Does Donuts by Mr. Hardwicks is fantastic. It's also the liquid that got my completely off smoking.



I agree with both suggestions @Steyn777. Laughing that Debbie does Donuts got you off smoking! How's that @method1 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)

@clydern

I agree with Steyn777 about Debbie does Donuts. It's so good that I have a few bottles in stock at home! @method1 

There's another excellent dougnut juice called Wake Up Wake Up, by Milkshake Liquids/SecretMenu. If Juicy Joes or Vape Cartel don't have it, just google the name and add South Africa and order it online.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I agree with both suggestions @Steyn777. Laughing that Debbie does Donuts got you off smoking! How's that @method1 ?


I used to buy this stuff in liters. Vapeloft in Potchefstroom actually started carrying it because of me (Yes, because of me) treated myself to a little 30ml last week, was done before I started up my car. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Every shop should have it. I would suggest Juicy Joes @ShaneW but just had a look and seems that this is the only juice in existence that they don't carry (Yes, they have everything!)


+1 for Debbie Does Donuts. I was going to recommend that but If I am not mistaken, @method1 stopped production of it due to some concentrate issues which is why you no longer see this juice widely available anymore. Even his website does not have it in stock. I may be completely wrong though. @clydern maybe send a message to @method1 and find out who has stock of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> +1 for Debbie Does Donuts. I was going to recommend that but If I am not mistaken, @method1 stopped production of it due to some concentrate issues which is why you no longer see this juice widely available anymore. Even his website does not have it in stock. I may be completely wrong though. @clydern maybe send a message to @method1 and find out who has stock of it.


If this is the case then I hope to all that is good and holy, he releases the recipe. Actually @method1 you don't have to...just PM me with it...will keep it very hush-hush .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/6/18)

Orion vapes - Northen Star reformed ... havent touched anything else in two weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------

